# Shifa Entrance test



## simpson (Apr 21, 2009)

Okay so Sunday 2nd AUG (today) was the shifa entrance test in the gym. How very rude and careless of them to not arrange desks and/or get the centrally airconditioned a.c to work. The test was in some sports complex and it looked like a shadi to me. The chairs were those cheap ones and you couldn't even put ur back to rest on them. There were no desks and we were just given a clipboard. It was ridiculous since the test was for 3 hours and 2 hours there was no electricity. There were no A.C's to begin with and they had no backup for the cheap FANS they had running. 

The invigilators weren't helpful, we were told not to ask any questions regarding the "CONTENT" of the question paper. I noticed a lot of spelling mistakes as well as questions that didn't even make sense. No proper english was used in question number ONE! What a cool impression Shifa has given me.

I expected it to be nice and now All im going to hear is, if you dont like it then why did you give the test. Hold your horses, i thought shifa to be exceptionally decent. CMH is so new and their tests are amazing with proper security, power back up, proper desks etc.


Thats about the location.

Coming to the test the questions that were printed/made sense properly were easy. English and Math reminded me of Grade 7. Physics was hard and biology was alright. Chem was okay too. English and Math were the most easiest. I doubt i even got a question wrong in those sections.

This is a review of the 2009 test. I didn't really expect this driving 4 hours to islamabad from lahore to land in a dump of a test center!

good luck to all those who gave the test. *FIRST IMPRESSION IS THE LAST IMPRESSION" Whoa sounds familiar lol.


----------



## Shahbaz (Jan 26, 2008)

well thank you for sharing this experience, now I know not to expect much when i go take the test next year. But i want to know how was the test (questions etc), any advice you might want to share on how to get ready for it. (other than read the FSC books). did you visit any other schools.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

hahaha... awesome post Simpson.

BTW, Shifa doesn't have a gym/sports complex. Maybe the test was held at their affiliate university campus, Baharia?


----------



## blueray (Oct 3, 2008)

Good first impression Simpson, eih? #wink


And yeah i agree with Shahbaz, can you tell us how you prepared for the test and if it was useful or not and what recourses did you use? Took any classes ?
and also, did you get your equivalence made. If so, then how much was it for you?


Thanks.


----------



## simpson (Apr 21, 2009)

The test was not held at shifa or any of its affiliate unis. It was held in the sports complex at kashmir highway. Jinnah Stadium.

Well the test quite surprisingly was 80% A level syllabus (conceptual) and 20% was fsc.

I wouldn't recommend any books except your current syllabus books. Its like this with all the colleges since they tend to attract A level based students so they dont have any difficulties paying. Usually fsc people are not comfortable with the fee structure of pvt colleges hence the conceptual test for the niche  . That is just an opinion!..

This is the first test after NUST, the other will be held in october so will let you know.


----------



## Eesha (Mar 15, 2009)

Okay so, entrance test results are posted on the site. Anyone know what the selection procedure from here on out is? What qualifies as a decent score on the entrance test? Do they select a certain percentage above which they call for an interview?


----------



## simpson (Apr 21, 2009)

Eesha said:


> Okay so, entrance test results are posted on the site. Anyone know what the selection procedure from here on out is? What qualifies as a decent score on the entrance test? Do they select a certain percentage above which they call for an interview?



They say it will be the aggregate of a level/entrance test/ o level equivalence etc, so my best guess is that you will find out whether your shortlisted or not only after your a level equivalence. Without that they wont be able to short list candidates!

I dont have any hope, i didn't do so well in the test. That's in the sense that a lot of them students had higher grades. Does anyone know if Shifa has reserved seats for overseas students ? :S


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

simpson said:


> Does anyone know if Shifa has reserved seats for overseas students ? :S


No, they don't.


----------



## Eesha (Mar 15, 2009)

Does Shifa conduct interviews before or after their last date for submission of A level equivalence? Point of the question being, do they weigh in your A level grades BEFORE they consider calling you for the interview?


----------



## studentofmed (Sep 12, 2008)

simpson said:


> Well the test quite surprisingly was *80% A level syllabus* (conceptual) and 20% was fsc.


#eek 

Who would have thunk?


----------



## simpson (Apr 21, 2009)

they will definitely weigh the a levels before preparing their list...

I may be wrong about the 80% 20% it was just my opinion.. however the questions were very conceptual. The term a level was used to indicate conceptual questions which fsc lacks...


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

What should your percentage be on the Shifa Test, Approximately to be called for an interview. I read somewhere on this forum 50-60. Can someone confirm. THANKS. 

Seems like this thread has been deserted.


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

abdullahm18 said:


> What should your percentage be on the Shifa Test, Approximately to be called for an interview. I read somewhere on this forum 50-60. Can someone confirm. THANKS.
> 
> Seems like this thread has been deserted.


The last post before yours was over 20 days ago, so yeah, lol. If I were you, I would try messaging some of the individuals who posted on this thread and ask them - they will be much more likely to notice a message in their inbox and respond to it more quickly. When I went to give the DIMC entry test, one of the guys with me told me that he took the entry test at Shifa as well. I think he said the percentage was 60%, but don't quote me on that, lol. Hope this helped!


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

abdullahm18 said:


> What should your percentage be on the Shifa Test, Approximately to be called for an interview. I read somewhere on this forum 50-60. Can someone confirm. THANKS.


50-60% are good scores but remember that the short list for interviews is not solely dependent on the entrance exam. They will look at both your entrance exam score and your equivalence score, rank everyone accordingly and then make the interview list. But yes, if you have a decent IBCC score hopefully you'll be called for an interview. Good luck.


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks Faarina and Medgruntz. My FSc Equivalence was alright, and thats because i did not do well (BAD) in Islamiyat and Urdu. I was able to get Straight A's in the rest of my subjects. Its just that after doing A Levels, its been quite hard to get admission. Entry Tests have been tough, i just hope i get into Shifa. Cause a gap year, wouldn't be nice. #sad


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

abdullahm18 said:


> Thanks Faarina and Medgruntz. My FSc Equivalence was alright, and thats because i did not do well (BAD) in Islamiyat and Urdu. I was able to get Straight A's in the rest of my subjects. Its just that after doing A Levels, its been quite hard to get admission. Entry Tests have been tough, i just hope i get into Shifa. Cause a gap year, wouldn't be nice. #sad


No problem, man. And no worries, you will get into Shifa inshAllah if that is what is best for you!


----------



## livin_ib (Mar 27, 2009)

hey, can anyone tell me what a decent equivalence score is for both O and A levels? What's the average score that people tend to get?


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

In the 80's or close to 80 is nice. cause max for O and A levels previously was 85! now with A*'s its 90. Good Luck.


----------



## kungfuninja (Feb 4, 2011)

Hello every1....Shifa's test is on the 11th of sept...Can any1 guide me on the iqbaliyat section of the entrance test?


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

^ Word.


----------



## kungfuninja (Feb 4, 2011)

its the 'liberal arts' section as mentioned on the website of scm


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

Yes it freaking is and it's pissing me off ugh, we're going to a medical school, why is there a damn liberal arts section with things from the blue!


----------



## kungfuninja (Feb 4, 2011)

ikr!!#shocked any idea whether we get passages from tht section in Eng or urdu? How r u going to go about preparing? the content is pretty extensive#baffled


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

I didn't even start yet. How about you ?


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

Its not that hard................they are gonna quote the text from their liberal arts booklet and then give a few questions out of it.
just like the sample paper in prospectus.u can solve them on the spot. But its better to give booklet a reading.no need to memorize.


----------



## kungfuninja (Feb 4, 2011)

talib said:


> I didn't even start yet. How about you ?


Not yet....after ZU's test.


----------



## kungfuninja (Feb 4, 2011)

aamna_younus said:


> Its not that hard................they are gonna quote the text from their liberal arts booklet and then give a few questions out of it.
> just like the sample paper in prospectus.u can solve them on the spot. But its better to give booklet a reading.no need to memorize.


phew ...thats relieving#cool


----------



## HamzaAsad (Aug 10, 2011)

Is there any online link to previously conducted shifa's entry test papers/samples? How do u prepare for Shifa's test? What does an ordinary fsc student has to go through to ace that test? Fsc course books? Or some A level books too? Any recommendations?


----------



## HamzaAsad (Aug 10, 2011)

Plus, They have given the syllabus content online on thier website to prepare for the entrance test. That's totally fsc syllabus. So do we just prepare in accordance with that syllabus? Pls.. answer me.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/3755-possible.html#post28733


^This link will help you out, read the specific post it brings you to, if you have any more questions, add on to the thread, I myself am trying to figure this bad-boy out, but that's all I have so far.


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

HamzaAsad said:


> Plus, They have given the syllabus content online on thier website to prepare for the entrance test. That's totally fsc syllabus. So do we just prepare in accordance with that syllabus? Pls.. answer me.


last year a question came from fluid dynamics and its not mentioned in their syllabus!!!things came out of their mentioned topics...u have to study all f.Sc course.


----------



## sandal ashraf (Aug 23, 2011)

kungfuninja said:


> Hello every1....Shifa's test is on the 11th of sept...Can any1 guide me on the iqbaliyat section of the entrance test?


frankly speaking i didnt prepare for iqbaliat but they have given 10 poems have to prepare these 10


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

I got 50.69% on the test. And 80% (885 marks) in FSc....
Do you think I have any chance in Shifa? #sad


----------



## sandal ashraf (Aug 23, 2011)

LybaLyba said:


> I got 50.69% on the test. And 80% (885 marks) in FSc....
> Do you think I have any chance in Shifa? #sad


you have very strong chance of getting in Shifa INSHA ALLAH


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

sandal ashraf said:


> you have very strong chance of getting in Shifa INSHA ALLAH


Thankyou! I hope so...please pray for me


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

Salam every one!
Please help me out!
I have got 53.75% in shifa entrance test.
844(76.7%)in fsc,
700(82%)in matric...

What are my chances at shifa...???
Shall be grateful!


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

try being hopeful about it........u have a chance.


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

in fact i have pretty much the same scores
f.sc 845/1100
matric 728/850
shifa entrance test 54.03%
#happy


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

aamna_younus said:


> in fact i have pretty much the same scores
> f.sc 845/1100
> matric 728/850
> shifa entrance test 54.03%
> #happy


when will be the merit list displayed?


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

aamna_younus said:


> in fact i have pretty much the same scores
> f.sc 845/1100
> matric 728/850
> shifa entrance test 54.03%
> #happy


now its going to be a habbit to talk in %,so please tell me in % how many chances u n me have,have you seen aggregate scores of all canidates?


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

your aggregate is 60.4 and i have 60.9 out of 90.(10% matric + 40% f.sc + 40% entry test)
last time 311 applicants were called for interviews who had an aggregate above 56.
merit list only had their names along with the dates for interview.


----------



## saad12333 (Aug 23, 2011)

my test let me down a bit with 42.26% but my a level equivalent so fsc is 915/1100 (83%) and o levels so matric is 765/900 (85%) ... aggregate coming out to 58.8 if i calculated that correctly.. should i be okay? i seem to be on the close border


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

What kind of interview shall we face?
What kind of ques they will ask?


----------



## Saad99 (Jul 28, 2011)

i've got a 50.97% in entrance exam, 84.04% in a level, 83.77% in o level...and an aggregate of 62.3%...any chance for me? and when will the list of shortlisted students be announced?


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

you have a strong chance!


----------



## Saad99 (Jul 28, 2011)

@aamna: do u know anything about when will the shortlist be announced and when will the interviews be held? i've become sick of waiting...


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

Canidates will be called for Interviews within 15 days of entrace test result.


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

hello amna!!
i have got 46% in test 80% in fsc and 73% in matric......is there any chance??


----------



## Saad99 (Jul 28, 2011)

shifa's website has been hacked!!!now from where will we get to know the result?


----------



## Saad99 (Jul 28, 2011)

@lite_lord: thanks man


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

Saad99 said:


> shifa's website has been hacked!!!now from where will we get to know the result?


the result is out in 2 weeks usually........tomorrow is a working day....lets hope it comes out..i am tired of waiting too.
and if shifa's website is hacked, you can always call them or go see the list yourself when it comes out, in the college lobby.



DocYasir said:


> hello amna!!
> i have got 46% in test 80% in fsc and 73% in matric......is there any chance??


57.7 out of 90!
pretty.#happy

[email protected]


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

DocYasir said:


> hello amna!!
> i have got 46% in test 80% in fsc and 73% in matric......is there any chance??


*
Read the general forum rules (there is a link in my signature) or your posts will be deleted. Double posting and typing like this is not allowed.

Thanks. *


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

57.7 out of 90!
pretty.#happy

[email protected][/QUOTE]

not in the list strange!#sad 
what about you?


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

i am in the list.


----------



## Saad99 (Jul 28, 2011)

i've got my interview on 7th...


----------

